# Expo Results Are Up!



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Check 'em out..

http://www.huntexpo.com/2013drawingResults.html

I've checked the list three times and still dont see my name. :|


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think it must be a typo, I don't see my name either. Oh we'll congrats to the lucky ones who drew and enjoy your fall hunts. And if anyone knows Cody ekker from lehi, lets take him to Vegas. The guy got two tags, I need some of that luck.


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Another year and nothing for me as well, considering the odds no surprise though. I did notice all the deer permits except one went to Utah residents, which makes me feel better keeping it here at home where they belong. One of my friends drew the Paunsagaunt management tag, good for him, dik.


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

My brother drew the Plataeu archery lope tag. He drew the exact same expo tag in 2010. What are the odds? Anyone know how that herds doing. ? It was hurting , has it turned around at all?


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bummer, no tags for me... it was still fun to have a chance at them!


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

$50 bucks donated to a great cause and that's it for me.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

fin little said:


> My brother drew the Plataeu archery lope tag. He drew the exact same expo tag in 2010. What are the odds? Anyone know how that herds doing. ? It was hurting , has it turned around at all?


Yep, it has turned around!

And I saw a good number of bucks crossing Johns valley while I was down
there last fall...

I was/am REALY considering putting in for the Plateau archery and hunting
the SW corner...............................Haven't totally ruled that out yet 

Nothing for us, But I do know 4 that drew,,,,,we"ll 5 now counting you guys :lol:


----------



## huntinguy (Oct 30, 2012)

Skunked again dangit. Congrats to all those that got cheap premium tags. Dude name CODY EKKER won 2 tags one Book Cliffs any weapon deer and one Plataeu Thousand Lake any weapon early elk. I'm not sure if there has been an instance like this before, but I personally feel like its bull$hit to allow someone two tags. Yeah I understand they put in for numerous tags and they got hit twice but isnt the whole premise of the show and draw to attract people to come. I personally dont know that I'll keep pissing money away to drive up there from Southern Utah plus the fees etc only to have some dude win twice. 

Heck if someone wins twice contact him/her and let them choose which one before the post. I know there have been instances of people winning numerous years, and while being somewhat suspect, I'm okay with it.

What do you all think?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^He has to choose one of the 2, and then NOT eligable in regular draw^^^^

Someone will get a LUCKY pnone call on the tag he dosn't choose


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Woohoo! I got the Bison Tag!!!!!......just kiddin'! I was dreaming though!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

HMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

> ^^^^He has to choose one of the 2, and then NOT eligable in regular draw^^^^
> 
> Someone will get a LUCKY pnone call on the tag he dosn't choose


Actually, he gets to keep them both. You only have to choose one if you draw two tags of the same species.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Unless they changed the rules recently he can keep both tags. You can draw more than 1. It has happened almost every year. One of my friends drew a deer and elk a few years ago. Really is a rule they should change to spread the wealth to another applicant IMO.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Yep, only rule is one tag per species. And he absolutely should get to keep both! Everyone only gets one chance at each tag. This isn't a money buys the draw thing. He drew two tags fair and square. How is it bull crap or suspect?


----------



## captain (Nov 18, 2007)

I drew the Wasatch Elk Early Rifle Tag!!!
OOO°)OO


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

captain said:


> I drew the Wasatch Elk Early Rifle Tag!!!
> OOO°)OO


You lucky Son! Jealous :shock:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

archerben said:


> > ^^^^He has to choose one of the 2, and then NOT eligable in regular draw^^^^
> >
> > Someone will get a LUCKY pnone call on the tag he dosn't choose
> 
> ...


WOW :shock: ,,,, Didnt know that rule :!:

Amazing, learn somthing new every day on these forums....


----------



## fin little (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info Goofyelk. The Southwest corner is where he took his buck in 2010.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

fin little said:


> Thanks for the info Goofyelk. The Southwest corner is where he took his buck in 2010.


I'm just debating like crazy of pulling my elk application and putting in
for that Plateau bow lope tag......................I'm addicted :lol:

Congrats on a fun tag there captain  :!:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

fin little said:


> Thanks for the info Goofyelk. The Southwest corner is where he took his buck in 2010.


I was down there with a friend for the Archery Big Bull hunt this last year...I would want that antelope tag if I had a choice...kind of neat hunting antelope at 9K ft...


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

captain said:


> I drew the Wasatch Elk Early Rifle Tag!!!
> OOO°)OO


Great hunt. Congrats and good luck!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

My brother drew a southeast turkey tag and will turn in his northern tag to keep his points. I didn't spend any money on it myself but am happy for the lucky ones that drew.


----------



## Heather_ann (Mar 1, 2013)

I feel like I hit the jackpot. I drew the desert big horn sheep and am way stocked!!! Just happy I have a little more time to plan and research for the hunt then finding out in May on the normal draw.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Heather_ann said:


> I feel like I hit the jackpot. I drew the desert big horn sheep and am way stocked!!! Just happy I have a little more time to plan and research for the hunt then finding out in May on the normal draw.


Welcome to UWN Heather_ann. Congrats on the tag! Best of luck on your hunt..


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OMG :!: That's so cool Heather 8) 

My boy and I specifically put in, and took note on that South San Rafael tag.
I told him when we were at the expo, If I had to choose 1,,,THAT WAS IT.

Then when we looked at the results, My boy saw your name , and said,
"Well we didn't draw, but that's cool a girl drew it"

And now your on the forum :shock: Wow...

We want stories of the hunt and pictures  CONGRATS :!:

PS: I know 2 guys that have killed sheep there if you want details,,,PM me.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

Heather_ann said:


> I feel like I hit the jackpot. I drew the desert big horn sheep and am way stocked!!! Just happy I have a little more time to plan and research for the hunt then finding out in May on the normal draw.


Hey, you drew my tag -)O(-

Congrats, we want to see a follow up story and a pic of this hunt.


----------



## Heather_ann (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks everybody. I will make sure I post pictures and stories.


----------

